# Grazie mille to PaulfromItaly for 1000 great posts!



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations to the man of a thousand posts, 
and almost as many signatures.  

Complimenti, congratulazioni, e grazie per il tuo aiuto e buon umore.​ 
**@*@* Bravo, Paul! *@*@*

*Elisabetta​


----------



## TimLA

Congratulations Paul, I can't thank you enough for all of your help.
Tim


----------



## Nunty

Congratulations! I enjoy your posts very much.


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulazioni Paul,  altri MILLE di questi POSTS.

*CONGRATULATIONS.*


----------



## lsp

Congratulations, Paul!


----------



## ElaineG

I dinnae ken it was your postiversary, laddie (apologies for mangling your language to all the real Scots out there -- I'm an ex-resident of Auld Reekie and Paul a future one, so...).

Paul, your thoughtful and precise posts are very much appreciated, as is your sense of humor. To another thousand!


----------



## Akire72

Sono Nuova Ma Penso Che Sia Un Bel Traguardo!

Congratulazioni!


----------



## moshi

Non posso dire altro se non: Congratulazioni!!!!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thank you very much, to all of you  

(aye..I dinnae ken it either, lassie..cheers )


----------



## Parergon

Congratulations, Paul.  Happy postiversary!


----------



## danalto

_*Applausi per Paulie!!! *_​


----------



## narmoriel

Congratulation Paul and happy postiversary.
I'm really grateful for your help. Thank you and...cento di questi giorni!
Narmoriel


----------



## Snowman75

Congratulations Paul. I haven't been here very long, but you've already been very helpful in answering my sometimes tricky questions. I know I'll be taking advantage of your expertise for a long time to come.


----------



## Saoul

Congratulazioni Paul! Io brindo! E' un po' presto, ma un bicchierino di spumante ci sta sempre bene!
Cin! 
(e se sun ciuc purtem a ca', e se sun ciuc purteeeem a ca', e se sun ciuc purtem a ca' cun la caretaaaaaa)


----------



## brian

Spiacente, sono in ritardo! Congratulazioni Paul!  I tuoi post sono sempre magnifici, e ne ti ringrazio veramente. (E' giusto?? )


Brian


----------



## Jana337

*Oooooooooooooooh, how could I have missed this one? *

* Mille grazie, Paul! *
* E' bello averti alle spalle, 
s**pecialmente quando scrivo i miei wild guesses *
* e tu vieni subito per instaurare la certezza. 

Jana
*​


----------



## panjandrum

Well done Paul from Italy.
And a big thank you for what I feel is a friendship early begun and well developing


----------



## Nate in California

Bravo Paul! Grazie per tutto l'aiuto!


----------

